# What are these plants



## mattmathis (Dec 13, 2008)

I ended up with these plants as extras a while back. They are doing ok, but I have no idea what they are. Could someone help with that?

Thanks!

1) The one with the spiky looking leaves.









2)The slender one I'm holding.









3) Obvious which one here.









4) the skinny, wispy one that looks kinda like cabomba.


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

1. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=41&category=genus&spec=Didiplis

2. Don't know but I had it once and it tried to take over the tank and was a huge nuisance.

3. Can't remember the name but its pretty common

4. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=48&category=genus&spec=Myriophyllum


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2006)

2. could be naja grass / guppy grass. grows quickly.
3. could be Micranthemum umbrosum


----------

